# Gurkha Regent Toro Cigar Review - Quite fine



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice peppery flavor, good consistent smoke. Sits well among the mid level cigars, but no higher.

Read the full review here: Gurkha Regent Toro Cigar Review - Quite fine


----------

